# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Νεο θεμα με φωτογραφιες δεν ποσταρεται???

## Bill_k

Καλησπερα μπίλντερς και συγνώμη για την ενόχληση αλλά 2 μέρες προσπαθώ να ποαταρω θέμα με φωτο μου στην ανάλογη ενότητα και μου γράφει οτι πρεπει να εγγριθει...Αγαπητοί μοντερατορς αφήστε για λίγο το γυμναστήριο και εγγρινεται το θέμα!!να είστε καλά!!

----------


## giannis64

*με αυτην την ευκαιρια θα ηθελα να αναφερω για να το γνωριζουν ολοι.

σε καποιες ενοτητες τα νεα θεματα των μελων, θα πρεπει πρωτα να παρουν εγκρυση απο τον  υπευθηνο μοντ της καθε ενοτητας.
οποτε το να ανοιγει καποιος 2 και 3 φορες το ιδιο θεμα ειναι αδικος κοπος.*

----------


## Bill_k

Οκ μοντερατορετο εληφθει!!!Γρήγορος είσαι!

----------


## Tommygr

Καλησπερα και καλη Χρονια!  :01. Smile: 
Για να μην ανοιγφω νεο θεμα, εχω και γω το ιδιο προβλημα.
Μηπως μπορειτε να μου το εγκρινετε το θεμα που προσπαθω να ανοιξω στην κατηγορια "Φωτογραφιες και Video Μελων";
Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Φτιάχτηκε  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Tommygr

Σε ευχαριστω  :03. Clap:

----------


## nev96

Και εγω εχω το ιδιο θεμα, εχω ποσταρει εδω και 2 μερες κειμενο με photos και περιμενω ακομα εγκριση. Αν το δει καποιος moderator και μπορει ας το εγκρινει. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## SotosTheBoss

Υπέθυνος ενότητας φίλε μου είναι ο  giannis64
Δοκίμασε να του στείλεις ενα πμ

----------


## KOTSOS BB

εχω προβλημα με τη δημιουργεια νεου θεματος με φωτο.δεν ανεβαινει

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

^ Θελει εγκριση απο τον διαχειριστη της ενοτητας,κάνε λιγη υπομονη  :01. Wink:

----------

